# Theater Seats in Europe



## UF6 (May 10, 2012)

Hello

I always see this great cinema / hometheater seating stuff (Palliser, Fortress etc...), but it seems its only available in the US. Importing it to europe would be possible, but the costs would be astronomic :sad:

Is there anyone here in europe who got home theater seating from a europe dealer?

Thomas


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Where in Europe?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

A quick google search came up with this.


----------



## 7channelfreak (Jan 9, 2012)

Cinamatech is in Germany I believe.


----------

